# Squeezed....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

.... one last pic out of my broke camera tonite. Daughter's cookin.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Great looking chow !!! I have soooo many of those green beans canned and frozen, had some last night. Also still have a bunch of silver and golden queen corn frozen on the cobb. I like to defrost it and make creamed corn.

What kind of maters are those? Look a little strange to what I'm used to.

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Great looking chow !!! I have soooo many of those green beans canned and frozen, had some last night. Also still have a bunch of silver and golden queen corn frozen on the cobb. I like to defrost it and make creamed corn.
> 
> What kind of maters are those? Look a little strange to what I'm used to.
> 
> Rick


Roma. All the store had where I stopped. Not a fan of Romas for this type of use. Did it more to dress up the plate than anything. I did eat them however.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use romas in my salsa. Good little tomatoes.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

johnf said:


> I use romas in my salsa. Good little tomatoes.


So do I. Just a little dry for slicing and eating as shown on the pic. My whoppers are blooming and soon I will have some great eating tomatoes.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> So do I. Just a little dry for slicing and eating as shown on the pic. My whoppers are blooming and soon I will have some great eating tomatoes.


 
I like the flesh. Give me a bag of those things and salt shaker and I'm good for the day.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I made sevenl pints of sauce with Romas last year. Started with two big pots of strained juice and it cooked down to less than half a pot before it was thick enough for sauce, took all day too.

I've got Romas and Beefsteaks from saved seed and Big Reds and Mortgage Lifters from storebought seed growing but no tomatoes yet. I got a late start this year.

Rick


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> I made sevenl pints of sauce with Romas last year. Started with two big pots of strained juice and it cooked down to less than half a pot before it was thick enough for sauce, took all day too.
> 
> I've got Romas and Beefsteaks from saved seed and Big Reds and Mortgage Lifters from storebought seed growing but no tomatoes yet. I got a late start this year.
> 
> Rick


I don't cook mine. I put them in the blinder with the top cut out. I first chop cilantro, lime, jalepinos, yellow onion, garlic, salt and pepper then add the tomatoes and chop very lightly. You just can't beat the fresh stuff. Never tried canning it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

johnf said:


> I don't cook mine. I put them in the blinder with the top cut out. I first chop cilantro, lime, jalepinos, yellow onion, garlic, salt and pepper then add the tomatoes and chop very lightly. You just can't beat the fresh stuff. Never tried canning it.


 
That sounds like a salsa recipe.

Yep, I know fresh is always best but there's never any fresh tomatoes growing during the winter. That's where the canning comes in. Plus, I get so many tomatoes at once there's no way I can use them all before they rot, hence the canning. I still have jars from 2010 that haven't been used.

Rick


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Weren't we talking about Salsa?:confused1:

I don't have time for a big garden. Usually just have 3-5 mater plants.


----------

